# mms-center24.com - Sie haben eine MMS erhalten!



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Oktober 2011)

In Anlehnung an den bereits bestehenden Thread unter mms-center.de/mms-portal.net: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite und den Nachrichten, z. B. hier: mms-portal.net: SMS locken in die Kostenfalle gibt es einen neuen (oder alten) Stern am Abzockhimmel:

*mms-center24.com*
*mms-4you.de*
Handynutzer bekommen in gewohnter Weise eine SMS mit dem Hinweis auf eine MMS in dem o. g. Portal und einen dazu gehörigen PIN. Diesen geben Nutzer nichts ahnend in das Web ein und lösen dadurch eine Rechnung aus. Den nötigen, kompletten Datenbestand dürfte der anonyme Anbieter (aus Spanien) sicher zuvor schon verfügbar haben.




> Anbieterinformation:





> International Mobile Entertainment Ltd.
> Avenida carla petita 11
> 07680 Porto Cristo, Spanien
> USt.-IdNr. ES N8260165I
> ...


 Dass beim der Eingabefenster für den PIN gar kein Preis steht und AGB auch nicht angeboten werden, versteht sich bei dieser Masche von selbst!

Für die Rechnungen wird derzeit eine Einzahlung bei der Deutsche Bank Berlin erwartet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Oktober 2011)

Doch wer verbirgt sich hinter dem Angebot? Wer will sich hier auf Kosten ahnungsloser Rechnungsempfänger die Taschen füllen? Etwa der Registrant der Domain über die http://epiohost.net/ und die http://www.publicdomainregistry.com/?


> AGM Transport Ltd.
> Evias Vassiliko ([email protected])
> Danais 6 D1
> Egomi
> ...


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2011)

In den AGBs taucht jedenfalls die Firmenbezeichnung aus: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...locken-auf-abo-seite.34070/page-5#post-336746


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Oktober 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> In den AGBs ...


Wo sind die zu finden? Mein Browser zeigt weder einen Klartext noch einen Link dazu an.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2011)

http://flirtlokal24.com/index.php/item/42


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Oktober 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://flirtlokal24.com/index.php/item/42


Ah danke!


> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen
> 
> der International Mobile Entertainment LTD für die
> www.flirtlokal24.com Dienste
> (in der Fassung vom 21.09.2010)


Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass weder über die Domain *mms-center24.com* noch über deren Pendant *mms-4you.de* überhaupt AGB erreichbar sind.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Oktober 2011)

Interessant ist die Emailadresse > [email protected]
Der Zugang zu der Domain ist gesperrt aber der Name in der Registrierung ist ein alter Bekannter in Sachen unlauterem SMS   Handling 
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=ime-ltd.com&dom_whois=true&x=18&y=10


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> ein alter Bekannter


Danke für den Hinweis! Der "alte Bekannte" Holländer findet sich mit dieser


> International Mobile Entertainment Ltd.


nämlich auch hier über euro-lotto24.biz:


> R. G.
> International Mobile Entertainment LTD
> 34 Arcadia Avenue
> London
> ...



Das britische Handelsregister spricht da unter der Nummer *06729974 *eine deutliche Sprache!


> Dissolved 15/06/2010



Diese Firma ist seit über einem Jahr schon aufgelöst!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Oktober 2011)

Aber es gibt einen Hamburger der Gewinnspiele macht.


> 2667 r. g. aus hamburg 215


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (7 Oktober 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> > AGM Transport Ltd.


Anscheinend dürfen wir noch mehr Schweinerein erwarten.
Die Domain free-single247.com wurde erst im Juni registriert. Inhalte sind noch nicht vorhanden.
Domaininhaber ist wieder die AGM Transport Ltd., obwohl die Firma nur im britischen HR zu finden war. Dissolved 2002


----------



## SammySina (21 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine Rechnung einer Firma Primetel Ltd mit Sitz in Malta erhalten. Ich soll 96,00 € für eine Registrierung auf mms-4free.com und damit verbunden Mitgliedschaft bezahlen. Ich bin mir keiner Registrierung bewusst und für mich riecht das ganz arg nach Betrug. Leider finde ich im Netz nicht wirklich was drüber. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen? 

Danke schon mal!
SammySina


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

SammySina schrieb:


> Leider finde ich im Netz nicht wirklich was drüber. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


Hattest du zuvor mal eine SMS erhalten, in der man dich aufgefordert hatte einen PIN bei mms-4free.com im Internet einzutragen?


Reducal schrieb:


> Ist wie in Flensburg: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...locken-auf-abo-seite.34070/page-5#post-336745


Du musst nur mal nach mms-center.de mms-portal.net mms-center.net oder nach Elustra Ltd. googeln. Denen ist der Spaß hier in D vergangen und die machen jetzt ihr Biz dann eben aus dem Ausland.

Man kann immer wieder nur erwähnen:


> ...wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2012)

Primetel in Malta? Da klingelt's... Aber sachdienliche Hinweise habe ich dazu nicht. Für Insider: Primetel = Seligenstadt = Hallbergmoos?
Wie hängt das mit der Elustra zusammen? Klär mich auf!

Edit: Nöö, doch nicht. Die PRIMETEL aus Malta scheint eine neuere Firma zu sein und hat nichts mit der Primetel Limited aus Malta zu tun (*23 PORTLAND HOUSE GLACIS ROAD GIBRALTAR) - *obwohl es sonst öfter mal eine Verbindung Malta/Gibraltar gibt. Die Primetel Limited, die vermutlich mit der Primetel Limited aus Gibraltar zu tun hat, die sitzt in Zypern.

siehe
http://www.mms-4free.com/impressum.html
http://mein-branchenverzeichnis.net/index.php/2011-12-15-16-30-43

Primetel Limited
Efesu Street 36 
SPB2700 Bugibba
Malta

s.a.
http://www.robtex.com/dns/mein-branchenverzeichnis.net.html#summary

Komischerweise deuten andere Domains auf dieser IP doch nach Zypern
http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/mms-center24.com

auch hier:
http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/mms-4free.com

Ist die Firma definitiv aus Malta oder sitzt da nur "Uno" Briefkasten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2012)

ach sooo
AGM Transport
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mms-center24-com-sie-haben-eine-mms-erhalten.36499/

Die Adresse in Malta lautet korrekt eher "36 Triq Efesu" und wenn man das in Google schmeißt, findet sich das:



> *AGB*
> 
> mein-branchenverzeichnis.net/index.php/agb
> *...* Internetportal Mein-Branchenverzeichnis.net zwischen dem Anbieter und Betreiber DBR Enterprise Limited, _36 - Triq Efesu_, St. Paul's Bay, Malta-im folgenden *...*


 
wo heute steht


> Die nachfolgenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sind Grundlage für jeden Vertrag über die Eintragung in das Internetportal Mein-Branchenverzeichnis.net zwischen dem Anbieter und Betreiber Primetel Limited, Efesu Street 36, Bugibba,Malta -im folgenden Mein-Branchenverzeichnis.net bzw. Anbieter genannt- und dem Kunden bzw. Auftraggeber.


und trotzdem stimmt da was nicht mit der Firmierung... Ich wette...


Sammysina: Wo kam die Rechnung her? Steht da eine Angabe zu der Firma in Malta? (Registrierungsnummer oder so?)


Ändert alles nichts am zuvor Gesagten, aber ich interessiere mich für solche seltsamen Firmen


> ...wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


 
(Es gibt noch weitere Spuren, zB hier:
http://who.pho.to/mms-4free.com - irgendwas stimmt da nicht...)

die Richtung ist mir schon klar... aber da gibt's nen Knoten...


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Klär mich auf!





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Der "alte Bekannte" Holländer findet sich mit dieser
> nämlich auch hier über euro-lotto24.biz


Mehr hier nicht, hast anderweitig eine Nachricht wegen des Hamburger 0137er PINGers mit spanischen Wurzeln.


----------



## SammySina (21 Juni 2012)

Also der Rechnungsabsender ist:

Primetel Ltd.
Efesu Street 36
SPB2700 Bugibba, Malta

Fax: 018052284440
Email: [email protected]

Reg. Nr. C 56252
Steuernummer: 995897906


Übrigens kam da ne SMS vor ein paar Tagen mit folgendem Wortlaut: 

MMS-INFO: (1) Eine Videonachricht war zu gross um zugestellt zu werden. Abrufen unter www:mms-4free.com mit dieser ID: poflohav

Das hab ich Depp natürlich dann auch gemacht und hab ein Video mit nem Bikinigirl zu sehen bekommen. 

Also kann ich die Rechnung in den Müll werfen?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

SammySina schrieb:


> Also kann ich die Rechnung in den Müll werfen?


Ja! Besser aber du hebst sie einfach irgendwo auf, zusammen mit den Mahnungen, die da noch kommen werden.

Du wurdest durch einen miesen Trick dazu gebracht, auf der Website den übermittelten PIN einzugeben. Dadurch hast du die Rechnung ausgelöst, passend zu dem Datenbestand, den dieser Anbieter schon zuvor hatte. Dieser unseriöse Anbieter wird nun behaupten, dass du (als Inhaber der Mobilfunknummer, als Nutzer einer gespeicherten IP-Adrtesse) einen Kostenhinweis hättest erkennen müssen und deshalb doch bitte bezahlen mögest.

Pustekuchen! Dein Empfängerhorizont war allein auf die Information aus dem SMS-Spam ausgerichtet. Du hattest keine Notwendigkeit, nach einem Preis suchen zu müssen und du musstest auch neben der Mobilfunknummer und dem PIN keine weiteren Daten eingegeben. Der Anbieter wird aber wahrscheinlich behaupten, dass du deine Adressdaten eingegeben hattest und das du wissentlich den Vertrag ausgelöst hast und er will dafür entschädigt werden. Soll er doch wollen! Mit diesem unseriösen Anbieter sollt man keinen Schriftverkehr führen sondern erst dann reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingeht (wenn dem überhaupt so ist). Selbiges gilt für Inkassounternehmen, die später versuchen werden, die Forderung beitreiben zu wollen.

Bleib standhaft und halte diesen Thread hier im Auge! Merke dir die URL und berichte bitte nach, was da noch so kommen mag.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2012)

Danke. Die Firma ist tatsächlich brandneu, daher habe ich sie auch nicht sofort gefunden:

PRIMETEL LIMITED C 56252 36, EFESU STREET, BUGIBBA, ST. PAUL'S BAY
09/05/2012

Ach, da sind ja die anderen auch:
DBR ENTERPRISE LIMITED C 56253 36, TRIQ EFESU, ST. PAUL'S BAY 09/05/2012

Mal sehen, wer dort die Briefkästen leert.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

Sammy - unsere Experten wollen Dir mit ihren Posts nur eines sagen (ich kürz´ das mal ab)
Laß Dich von den Abzockern freundlichen Geschäftspartnern einfach im Mondschein besuchen ...
... lehn Dich zurück, genieß die Sonne und gut is...
Das Fassungsvermögen eines Mailpapierkorbs geht gegen unendlich und das einer Wertstofftonne ist auch nicht unerheblich -)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2012)

Noch was: Schmeißen wir 'mal eine Phrase aus der Seite mms-4free.com in den Googleschen Phrasen_drescher_.​​Man probiere das mal mit
"Die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen unseres Service entnehmen Sie bitte unseren AGB und unseren Datenschutzrichtlinien"

Das Ergebnis ist erstaunlich.

[Modedit by Hippo: Hab Deinen Link von grade repariert]
https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&...seren+AGB+und+unseren+Datenschutzrichtlinien"


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juni 2012)

Sieh an, der Getreideverwamser aus Gammelsdorf!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2012)

Solche Googletricks sagen natürlich nichts aus, außer dem, was sie aussagen.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Klär mich auf!


 
Also da fliegt ein Bienchen von Blümchen zu Blümchen und....

SCNR


----------



## Teleton (27 Juni 2012)

Die Dame mit der angeklebten Frisur aus Post #1 arbeitet jetzt bei
mms-4free.com/
Preise gewohnt dezent und man wohnt in Malta



> Anbieterinformation:
> PRIMETEL Ltd.
> 69 Efesu Street 36
> SPB2700 Bugibba
> Malta


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juni 2012)

Entsprechende Warnhinweise gibt es auch
http://www.express.de/digital/www-m...-los-geht-s-mit-dieser-sms,2492,16471912.html


> ****.mms-4free.com: Fiese Internet-Abzocke – los geht's mit dieser SMS


http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/wirtschaft/NOTIZEN-vom-26-Juni;art4325,1517001


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern warnt vor einem Betrugsversuch per SMS. Wer die Handy-Nachricht bekommt "Eine Videonachricht war zu groß um zugestellt zu werden. Abrufen unter Die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern warnt vor einem Betrugsversuch per SMS. Wer die Handy-Nachricht bekommt "Eine Videonachricht war zu groß um zugestellt zu werden. Abrufen unter ***.mms-4free.com mit dieser ID:", sollte darauf nicht reagieren und Rechnungen sowie mögliche Mahnungen nicht bezahlen. mit dieser ID:", sollte darauf nicht reagieren und Rechnungen sowie mögliche Mahnungen nicht bezahlen.


 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-baye...laubte-und-betruegerische-werbeanrufe-melden5


> Aufruf der Verbraucherzentralen: Unerlaubte und betrügerische Werbeanrufe melden
> Die Belästigung am Telefon durch unseriöse Unternehmen und Abzocker lässt nicht nach. Die Anrufer bedienen sich immer dreisterer Methoden. Inzwischen geben sie sich als Anwälte, Mitarbeiter von Behörden oder Verbraucherzentralen aus, um einen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck zu erwecken. Um den Telefonabzockern endlich das Handwerk zu legen, muss das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung unerlaubter Telefonwerbung dringend verschärft werden.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (27 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> und man wohnt in Malta



Ob man dort wirklich wohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Vermutlich hat man dort nur einen Briefkasten aufgehängt.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Ob man dort wirklich wohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Die Zweifel sind berechtigt, zumal  auch Deutschland lebenswerte Hansestädte hat.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die Dame mit der angeklebten Frisur aus Post #1


Früher, bei flirtlokal24.com war die Aufmachung noch wuschliger:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juni 2012)

Nun ist die Frage durchaus erlaubt, woher bekommt man Datensätze, unter denen man SMS-Empfängern vorgaukelt, dass sie eine MMS in einem Internetportal empfangen haben?

Man betrachte nur das Bild im vorherigen Posting und dann kann man schon Vermutungen aus der 100% kostenlosen Anmeldung beim anderen Projekt des selben Anbieters herleiten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juni 2012)

Schade, die Seite ist gerade off! Hätte eine Wette machen können, das dort auch die berüchtigte Widerrufslüge in den AGB steht. Aber was solls? Im Nachbarthread, bei dem es um mms-center.com (ohne 24) von der Elustra Ltd. ging, hat mein Chef was wichtiges gepostet:


Reducal schrieb:


> Musst du doch auch nicht! Niemand zwingt dich auf Rechnungsspam zu reagieren und den Forderungssteller mit seinem Ansinnen ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Nur weil jemand einen "Startcode", der ihm unter einem Vorwand als SMS-Spam zugestellt wurde, in eine Website einträgt, ist die dadurch ausgelöste Forderung längst nicht zwingend bindend. Das deutsche BGB schreibt eine andere Abfolge einer korrekten Vertragsbindung vor.


 
Auch recht interessant mal wieder die die Ausführungen dort vom Phänomenologe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...locken-auf-abo-seite.34070/page-2#post-325647 und nicht zu vergessen, das hier die Newsmeldung von Sascha aus Jan. 2011: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/01/mms-center-de-dubiose-sms-locken-in-abo-falle-1704/


----------



## MatzeK (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auch in die Falle getreten von Primetel ltd und habe nun eine Rechnung in höhe von 96€ /Jahr vor mir liegen.
ich bin ziemlich ratlos was ich jetzt machen soll.

ich will nicht zahlen und weiß nicht wo und wie ich das Kündigen kann.
soll ich damit zum Anwalt oder einfach erstmal warten?

Kann mir da bitte bitte jemand helfen.

mfg Matze


----------



## Goblin (28 Juni 2012)

Wenn man nichts bestellt hat gibt es keinen Grund auf Rechnungen oder Mahnungen in irgendeiner Weise zu ragieren. Es gibt auch nichts was man kündigen,oder widerrufen kann. Alles andere steht hier schon in mehrfacher Ausführung. Lesen musst Du schon selber


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2012)

Wieso haben wir hier eigentlich nun schon mindestens drei Leithreads zu dem Thema? Noch vor kurzem hieß dieser Beschiss mms-center24.com von der





> International Mobile Entertainment Ltd.
> 
> 
> Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
> ...


Hier: mms-center24.com - Sie haben eine MMS erhalten!


----------



## Hippo (28 Juni 2012)

[Modedit by Hippo: Zumindest zwei Threads zusammengeworfen]


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 Juni 2012)

Hmmm, ist zwar schon ein Jahr alt und damals hieß die über Spanien laufende MMS-Abzocke noch mms-4you.com aber witzig in dem Zusammenhang, dass vergessen wurde die OPM Media zu ersetzen:


----------



## Ilki (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Foris, ich bin heute auch aus allen Wolken gefallen. Denn genau diese Rechnung hatte ich auch in der Post.Allerdings habe ich bevor ich auf eure Seite gekommen bin, erst einmal eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht, denn ich dachte diese Rechnung hängt noch mit einem Mastercard Betrug zusammen am 20.06. wo man mir mein Konto leer geräumt hat.
Jetzt nach dem ich euch gefunden habe und mich durch diesen Thread gelesen habe, bin ich wenigsten ein ganz klein wenig ruhiger.Obwohl ich immer noch Angst vor weiteren Mahnungen habe. Ich allerdings bekam zwar die MMS habe sie aber nicht weiter geöffnet, daher ist es mir rätselhaft wie man an meine Daten gekommen ist.Auch mit GMX habe ich mich schon in Verbindung gesetzt um Nachweise zu bekommen, dass ich am Sonntag nicht im Netz war.
So langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln mit dem Inet, denn es wird mit den Betrügereien ja immer schlimmer.
Nochmals Danke für euren aufklärungsreichen Beitrag.
Liebe Grüße Ilki


----------



## Goblin (29 Juni 2012)

> Auch mit GMX habe ich mich schon in Verbindung gesetzt um Nachweise zu bekommen, dass ich am Sonntag nicht im Netz war


 
Du musst GAR NIX nachweisen. Rechnungen über Dinge die Du nicht bestellt,gewollt oder in Auftrag gegeben hast gehören in den Müll



> denn es wird mit den Betrügereien ja immer schlimmer


 
Na ja,da gehören immer zwei zu


----------



## Bettty (30 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin leider voll auf mms-4free.com reingefallen, die vermeintliche mms habe ich von einer Freundin erwartet und sowohl das zugesmste Passwort als auch meine persönlichen Daten blöderweise angegeben. Das AGB-Kästchen habe ich angeklickt, weil man ja sonst nicht weiter kommt. An echte lesbare AGBs kann ich mich allerdings nicht erinnern. Heute kommt die Rechnung! Soll ich jetzt den Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Bayern vorsorglich schreiben und allen widersprechen und alles widerrufen? Und dann gar nichts mehr machen? Obwohl das für Euch hier sicher albern klingt weil ihr diese Abzocke bereits gut kennt, wäre ich trotzdem nochmal dankbar über eine Rückmeldung mit Euren Empfehlungen, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Bettty (30 Juni 2012)

Es handelt sich um diese Firma als Rechnungssteller - interessanterweise mit einer neuen Hausnummer - bei SammySina war es noch die "36"...

Primetel Ltd.
Efesu Street 58
SPB2700 Bugibba, Malta

Fax: 018052284440
Email: [email protected] 
Fax: +49(0) 18052284440

Reg. Nr. C 56252
Steuernummer: 995897906

Jetzt wollen die 96,00 € haben!


----------



## Goblin (30 Juni 2012)

> Soll ich jetzt den Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Bayern vorsorglich schreiben und allen widersprechen und alles


 
An einen Briefkasten in Malta ? Rechnungen über Dinge die Du nicht bestellt,gewollt oder in Auftrag gegeben hast gehören in den Müll. Es gibt auch nichts was man widerrufen kann



> auch meine persönlichen Daten


 
Man gibt doch wildfremden nicht seine persönlichen Daten. Du gibst doch Dein Wohnungsschlüssel auch nicht jedem der danach fragt


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2012)

Bettty schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen die 96,00 € haben!


Wenn es danach geht: Ich will 1000.


----------



## Bettty (30 Juni 2012)

Das ist natürlich richtig, leider habe ich, um die vermeintlich mms (meiner Freundin) zu lesen, meine Adresse angegeben. Jetzt ist schon klar, dass diese für die Zustellung der Rechnung notwendig war... Ihr könnt Euch gern über mich lustig machen, trotzdem würde ich mich über Untersützung und einen Ratschlag freuen - DANKE!


----------



## Goblin (30 Juni 2012)

Werf den Brief in den Müll und genieß das schöne Wetter


----------



## Bettty (30 Juni 2012)

...und Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetztagentur...??


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juni 2012)

Bettty schrieb:


> ...und Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetztagentur...??


Klar! Hier der Vordruck:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...aler/RufnummernmissbrauchSpamDialer_node.html

Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis diesen Ganoven die Nummern gesperrt werden!


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> ...witzig in dem Zusammenhang, dass vergessen wurde die OPM Media zu ersetzen...


So witzig es klingen mag aber das alles ist kein Spaß, denn der holländische Hamburger mit Wohnung in Spanien und Firma auf Malta ist bekannt. Allerdings kann bezweifelt werden, dass die OPM Media mit der Sache zu tun hat, auch wenn der in Niederbayern niedergelassene Cheffe (neben ein paar Jahre alten Forderungen) zur Zeit Ruhe hält.



Ilki schrieb:


> ...genau diese Rechnung ... erst einmal eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht...


Egal, wo du Anzeige erstattet hast, derzeit gibt es womöglich nicht wirklich viele Ermittler in der Bundesrepublik, die zumindest ansatzweise ahnen, worum es hier überhaupt geht und wer der Verantwortliche für das Problem ist. Deshalb ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird, bevor es seinen Weg nach Hamburg findet. Schade - aber das hat der fliegende Holländer schon gut so eingeschädelt!


----------



## Ilki (30 Juni 2012)

Einen Versuch muss man starten, auch wenn es vielleicht ins leere laufen wird. Aber ich denke wenn viele Leute das machen kann man die Polizei auch wachrütteln.
Und es beruhigt mein Gewissen wenigstens etwas dagegen getan zu haben


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2012)

Ilki schrieb:


> ...beruhigt mein Gewissen wenigstens etwas dagegen getan zu haben...


....oK, damit kann auch ich mich anfreunden. Mehr wird man nicht wachrüttlen können, außer dass mit diesem Problem die Behörden überfordert sein werden.


----------



## Bettty (2 Juli 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Klar! Hier der Vordruck:
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...aler/RufnummernmissbrauchSpamDialer_node.html
> 
> Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis diesen Ganoven die Nummern gesperrt werden!


----------



## Bettty (2 Juli 2012)

Auf meine Email (Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern mit Widerruf, vorsorglicher Kündigung und Nichtanerkennen der unberechtigten Foerdungen von 96,00 €) erhielt ich soeben folgende Antwort:

Sehr geehrte Frau ...
Wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie unser Videoportal nicht weiter in Anspruch nehmen möchten.
Leider können wir Ihnen aber kein Widerrufsrecht gewähren, da Sie unsere Leistung bereits am 2012-06-25 06:50:36 mit dem Ansehen eines Erotik-Videos in Anspruch genommen haben.
Der Rat der Europäischen Union hat am 10. Oktober 2011 eine komplette Neuregelung des Widerrufsrechtes festgelegt.
Art. 16 lit. m der Richtlinie regelt:
Es wird kein Widerruf gewährleistet wenn:
- digitale Inhalte geliefert werden, die nicht auf einen materiellen Datenträger geliefert werden,
- die Ausführung bereits begonnen, der Verbraucher dieser Ausführung zuvor ausdrücklich zugestimmt und zur Kenntnis genommen hat, dass er hierdurch sein Widerrufsrecht verliert.
Digitale Inhalte bezeichnet Daten, die in digitaler Form hergestellt und bereitgestellt werden, wie etwa Computerprogramme, Anwendungen, Spiele, Musik, Videos oder Texte, unabhängig davon, ob auf sie durch Herunterladen oder Herunterladen in Echtzeit, von einem materiellen Datenträger oder in sonstiger Weise zugegriffen wird.
Diese Punkte haben wir in unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unter dem Punkt Widerruf aufgeführt. Die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen mussten vor Abruf des Videos akzeptiert werden, da andernfalls keine Weiterleitung möglich gewesen ist.
Bitte beachten Sie hierzu auch unsere Hilfeseite:
http://mms-4free.com/hilfe
Da Sie aber offensichtlich unsere Dienste nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen möchten, nehmen wir Ihren Widerruf als Kündigung zum Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit hin, um Ihnen weitere Korrespondenz zu ersparen.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass die Gültigkeit der aktuellen Rechnung davon unberührt bleibt.
Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr MMS-4Free Service Team


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2012)

Das ist die übliche Widerrufslüge!





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Hätte eine Wette machen können, das dort auch die berüchtigte Widerrufslüge (...kommt)


 
Als du dort den PIN eingegeben hattest, wir wurde dir zuvor das Widerrufsrecht erklärt? Etwa in der 160-Zeichen-SMS? Nein, das kam gar nicht! Und deshalb (egal, was in den Nutzungsbedingungen steht) hast du auch heute noch das Widerrufsrecht und kannst es per eMail (in Textform) ausüben. Aber mal ehrlich - diesen maltesischen Holländer nimmt man doch nicht wirklich ernst, oder? Verbraucherzentrale hin oder her: deren Vordruck ist für eher für seriöse Forderungssteller, nicht für Halunken in dem Biz! Die nämlich, sollte man nicht mal ignorieren!


----------



## Teleton (2 Juli 2012)

Nette Variante der Widerrufslüge. Zwar wird das Widerrufsrecht tatsächlich demnächst umgestaltet. Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen diese Änderungen aber noch in nationales Recht umsetzen (bis Dez.2013).


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Zwar wird das Widerrufsrecht tatsächlich demnächst umgestaltet. Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen diese Änderungen aber noch in nationales Recht umsetzen (bis Dez.2013).


 
Bis dahin kommt erst noch die Button-Lösung (wann eigentlich, am 1. August?) Damit dürfte das ab demnächst auch nicht mehr funzen.


----------



## Ilki (3 Juli 2012)

Jetzt muss ich aber doch noch mal nachfragen, ihr habt geschrieben. Wenn ich nichts bestellt habe brauch ich auch nicht kündigen. Betty hat es getan, und sie haben natürlich abgelehnt. Heißt das wir müssen nun doch zahlen ?


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2012)

...müssen sollts du gar nichts! Wenn du/ihr euch mal alle Beiträge (vor allem die von den nicht betroffenen, wie mir) durchlest, dann erkennt ihr leicht, dass ein korrekter Zahlungsanspruch nicht besteht. Deshalb hat auch mein alter Spruch hier wieder voll umfänglich seine Gültigkeit:


Reducal schrieb:


> Jeder, der nicht bezahlt hat, kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Thorscht (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung über 96,- € bekommen.
Dank Euren Beiträgen fühle ich mich jetzt sicherer und werde ich diese nicht bezahlen!
An alle vielen Dank für die Infos!
Bin mal gespannt was da so noch an Mahnungen kommt

Gruß

Thorscht


----------



## Bettty (19 Juli 2012)

Also...

Hallo Thorscht,

das freut mich, dass Du Dich sicherer fühlst - mir ging das auch so... bis ich dann die nächste Mahnung über 101,00€ (jetzt auch inkl. 5,00 € Mahngebühr!) erhielt und weitere erhebliche Mahn- und Inkassogebühren angedrohgt wurden. Heute ist die Frist zu zahlen abgelaufen, d.h. ich werde sicherlich in den nächsten Tagen erneute Drohbriefe erhalten...


----------



## DasSams (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo
Habe heute auch einen Brief bekommen von denen , aber gleich ne Mahnung über 101,00 euros   Voher kam nix !  
Die Daten meiner Registrirung ist nen Witz ! IP kenn ich nicht hatte ich auch nie , Provider Tele Kom hab ich seid 10 jahren nicht mehr , Windows XP ist lange Geschichte und die Handy nummer die Angegeben wurde kenn ich nicht habe seid 8jahren nur nen Firmen Handy Regestrierung angeblich 7.1.2012 !!


----------



## Ilki (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo Betty, mir geht es wie dir, ich habe ja eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht und bringe jetzt ganz brav, alle Forderungen in Kopie zu denen hin. Habe aber immer noch riesen Angst das da etwas kommt.Meine Frist läuft morgen ab, und dann gibt es wieder etwas neues. Aber da es anderen ja genauso geht und wir hier ja doch einiges gehört haben, wie wir uns verhalten sollen. Hoffe ich das es doch noch ohne Euros bezahlen zu müssen gut für uns ausgeht.


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2012)

Ilki schrieb:


> ... müssen ...


Müssen mußt Du aufs ...
... na Du weißt schon ...
Denen mußt Du garnienix, schon gar nicht Euronen in den Rachen schieben
Das war Hippos garantiert juristereifreier (tm) Rat


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2012)

Ilki schrieb:


> ....habe ja eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht und bringe jetzt ganz brav, alle Forderungen in Kopie zu denen hin.


Bei letzterem löst du nur immer wieder einen unnötigen Verwaltungsakt aus, den es nicht braucht. Allein die Rechnung oder hilfsweise das erste Mahnschreiben ist ausreichend.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2012)

Bettty schrieb:


> .... d.h. ich werde sicherlich in den nächsten Tagen erneute Drohbriefe erhalten...


Die sind aber nicht weiter als eine Bestätigung der ursprünglichen Rechnung. Klingt zwar blöd, ist aber mein ernst - es wäre schön, wenn endlich ein Inkassobüro angreifen würde. Dann nämlich wüssten die Ermittler endlich, an wen sie sich zu halten haben. Momentan hat der maltesische Holländer seine Anonymisierung ganz gut hin bekommen, so dass kaum jemanden auffallen dürfte, dass man in Hamburg das Schnüffeln anfangen sollte.


----------



## DeniseK (22 Juli 2012)

Hallo, nun bin ich auch noch darauf reingefallen.
Wuerde es Sinn machen, gleich ein email an diese Halunken zu senden??
Wuerde so aussehen :
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
das was Sie mir geliefert haben, nehme ich nicht an.
Weiterhin erwarte ich von Ihnen keine weiteren Videos, etc. zu senden/schicken.
Da dies eine hinterlistige Abzocke ist, sehen Sie dies als Widerruf mit sofortiger Wirkung.
Sollten Sie weiterhin mir irgendwelche Nachrichten zu kommen lassen, schalte ich meinen Anwalt ein!!
mfg


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2012)

DeniseK schrieb:


> ...Wuerde es Sinn machen...


Nö, aber ist auch nicht weiter schädlich ...
... kannst alternativ auch das "Vater Unser" schicken, das bewirkt genauso viel


----------



## DeniseK (22 Juli 2012)

ok, dann halt die ganzen Rechnungen und Mahnungen sammeln....
die irgendwo dann hinbringen (Polizei/Anwalt) ???
Oder das ganze im Sande verlaufen lassen?


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2012)

Knicken, lochen, abheften, feddisch, Kaffee holen oder Mobbedfahren gehen


----------



## DeniseK (22 Juli 2012)

jo, dann mache ma beides - erst Kaffee holen dann Mobbed fahre ....


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Preise gewohnt dezent und man wohnt in Malta


Hatten wir hier nicht irgendwo einen Screenshot mit (undeutlichem) Kostenhinweis neben dem Fenster "Code hier eingeben"? Kann den momentan nicht finden.

Gerade jetzt läuft das Web ohne Kostenangabe, wenn man die Domain ansurft. Glaubt man der "Hilfe", dann soll nach Eingabe des STARTCODE sich das Fenster mit Kostenhinweis und Dateneingabefeldern öffnen. Glaubt man aber Beschwerdeführern, dann braucht es die Dateneingabe und somit auch die Kostenangabe nicht bei der Auslösung einer Rechnung, allein dadurch, dass der Code eingegeben wird:


			
				Matthias R. schrieb:
			
		

> hallo alle zusammen habe auch eine solche nachricht bekommen und bin natürlich gutgläubig auf die internetseite gegangen und hab den code eingegeben und gerade eben habe ich die rechnung bekommen .





			
				Laura Sperling schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nur den Code auf der Seite eingegeben und schon trudelte die erste Rechnung ein!


http://verbraucherschutz.de/achtung-vor-nachrichten-der-firma-mms-4free-com/


----------



## Teleton (23 Juli 2012)

Ich bekomme da nur eine Fehlermeldung.
Die Preisangabe kam erst später im Anmeldevorgang. Das konnte man unter Hilfe ansehen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (23 Juli 2012)

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein warnt jetzt vor den Gaunern.



> Dies ist eine typische Abofalle. Gezahlt werden muss jedoch nur, wenn ein rechtswirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. ... *Eine Zahlungspflicht besteht* somit *nicht*.


----------



## bliede (26 Juli 2012)

Tja auch wir sind reingefallen . Nun rät die Verbraucherzentrale ja ihr Musterschreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort zu schicken .
Aber die Adresse ist Malta , das kostet sicher einiges . 
Was soll man machen ? Abwarten und Tee trinken oder ein paar Euros investieren ?


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2012)

bliede schrieb:


> ...Was soll man machen ? ...


Nicht so faul sein und den Thread lesen!
Da steht nämlich die Lösung drin


----------



## bliede (26 Juli 2012)

Ok , da ich kein Mopped hab leg ich mich inne Sonne 

Aber nervig ist das alles schon ..........


----------



## Teleton (26 Juli 2012)

> Aber die Adresse ist Malta, das kostet sicher einiges. Abwarten und Tee trinken oder ein paar Euros investieren ?


Wenn man denn für sein Seelenheil unbedingt schreibseln möchte kann man doch warten bis eine Inkassotruppe mit deutscher Adresse aufmarschiert.


----------



## bliede (26 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wenn man denn für sein Seelenheil unbedingt schreibseln möchte kann man doch warten bis eine Inkassotruppe mit deutscher Adresse aufmarschiert.


 
Tja Seelenheil ... alles gut und schön , bloß  "Otto Normalverbraucher" befasst sich nicht mit Wiederrufsrecht  usw. 
Muß man dabei eine Frist einhalten ?  Was ist wenn diese abläuft ? 

Wir warten dann erstmal ab , schöntachnoch


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2012)

Was war jetzt an Teletons Aussage so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Teleton (26 Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/


unter diesem Unterpunkt


> *Können mir Rechte durch Schweigen und Zeitablauf verloren gehen?*


----------



## Goblin (26 Juli 2012)

> Muß man dabei eine Frist einhalten


 
Beim Einwerfen von Mahnmüll in die Mülltonne muss keine Frist eingehalten werden  Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten

Widerruf schreibt man übrigens ohne e


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> ...Widerruf schreibt man übrigens ohne e


... und Forderungen mit "F" und nicht mit "V"

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/posts/351955/

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen ...


----------



## littleemperor (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich gehöre auch zu den Reingefallenen.
Rechnung und Mahnung sind vor einigen Wochen schon bei mir eingetrudelt. Heute hatte ich dann die 2. Mahnung im Briefkasten, die durch die National Inkasso GmbH aus Düsseldorf versandt wurde.



> [Zitat von Reducal]es wäre schön, wenn endlich ein Inkassobüro angreifen würde. Dann nämlich wüssten die Ermittler endlich, an wen sie sich zu halten haben.


 
Sollte ich damit dann jetzt zur Polizei gehen und eine Anzeige erstatten? Bisher habe ich nichst weiter unternommen als einen Widerspruch und eine Kündigung per Post und per Email zu schicken - selbstverständlich ohne jegliche Antwort/ Reaktion.

Wie wir zuvor festgestellt haben ändert sich auf jedem der Schreiben, die bisher erhalten habe die Hausnummer des fordernen Unternehmens interessanterweise. Im ersten und letzten sind ist es die 36 und auf der ersten Mahnung steht die 58. Plötzlich gibt es auch auf der 2. Mahnung eine Telefon- und Faxnummer aus Malta. Lustigerweise sind diese beiden exat identisch. Wusste gar nicht, dass man mit einem Fax auch telefonieren kann!? Beiden lauten 0356/79843513 - werde mich natürlich schwer hüten da anzurufen!


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2012)

littleemperor schrieb:


> Sollte ich damit dann jetzt zur Polizei gehen und eine Anzeige erstatten?


Wenn du dich betrogen fühlst, warum nicht? Das kostet nichts und zeigt den Hamburger Behörden, dass das keine Einzelfliege ist. Warum eigentlich Hamburg? Diese Frage wurde hier im Thread schon öfters gestellt aber dafür gibt es zugleich auch eine logische Erklärung:


> ...zuerst kam 2011 die selbe Masche mit der International Mobile Entertainment Ltd., die Einzahlung wurde auf ein Konto bei einer Berliner Bank erwartet, dass mit dem Namen eines Holländers in Hamburg eröffnet wurde. Dann wurde die ime-ltd und deren Produkt abgelöst von der Primetel Ltd. - das Layout der Seite und der Rechnungen und Mahnungen blieb nahezu unverändert.


Wer sonst sollte das nun ausermitteln, wenn nicht die Hamburger? Es wäre toll, wenn es hierzu auch einen Schlüssel gäbe.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Factoring International AG
> Talstrasse 12
> 8852 Altendorf
> Schweiz


Gleiche Adresse wie die von der Safer Payment AG. Nur, in Sachen Primetel Ltd. würde ich jetzt erst einmal gar nicht so weit abgleiten - das verwirrt die geneigte Leserschaft womöglich nur und lenkt vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## irlicht (3 August 2012)

Nur zur Info:

Hallo, ich bin auch auf mms4free reingefallen.

Firma Primitel Limited
36 Efesu Street
2700SPB Bugibba Malta
Malta
www.mms-4free.com

Die zweite Mahnung (109,-€) habe ich auch bereits von dem beauftragten Inkassounternehmen erhalten:

National Inkasso GmbH
Berliner Allee 15
40212 Düsseldorf
DKP Bank AG
Konto 7010002251
BLZ 700 111 10


Ich habe einen Widerspruchsbrief geschickt und jetzt sammel ich und warte ab....zahlen werde ich auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Hamburg? Wer sonst sollte das nun ausermitteln, wenn nicht die Hamburger?


Na die Düsseldorfer, wenn man mal den holländischen Hamburger vernachlässigt!


irlicht schrieb:


> Mahnung (109,-€) habe ich auch bereits von dem beauftragten Inkassounternehmen erhalten:
> 
> National Inkasso GmbH
> Berliner Allee 15
> 40212 Düsseldorf


Geregelt ist das so:





Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> ....somit wäre die Zuständigkeit eindeutig geklärt:
> 
> 
> > Verfahren wegen betrügerischer Angebote oder der Behauptung der Nutzung kostenpflichtiger Leistungen unter Verwendung moderner Kommunikationsmittel (Telefon, Internet) werden grundsätzlich von der StA geführt, in deren Bezirk der Sitz der geschäftlichen Niederlassung des Anbieters, hilfsweise dessen Wohnsitz, hilfsweise der Sitz der geschäftlichen Niederlassung des Geschäftsgehilfen (etwa Callcenter) liegt. Diese ist auch für Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Geschäftsgehilfen und Dienstleister zuständig, die vom Anbieter mit der Beitreibung der angeblichen Forderung beauftragt werden


Deshalb war auch diese Anmerkung durchaus berechtigt: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Klingt zwar blöd, ist aber mein ernst - es wäre schön, wenn endlich ein Inkassobüro angreifen würde. Dann nämlich wüssten die Ermittler endlich, an wen sie sich zu halten haben.


----------



## Finie (11 August 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auch auf mms-4you hereingefallen. Habe inzwischen die 1. Mahnung vorliegen und warte nun auf das bereits erwähnte Schreiben vom Inkassobüro (2. Mahnung) ... Ein Widerspruchsschreiben habe ich mir vorsorglich schon einmal von der Internetseite der Verbraucherzentrale heruntergeladen, ich habe vor, dies dann an das Inkassobüro zu schicken - Verfahrensweise also wie irlicht.

Ich bin froh, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, sonst hätte ich sicher auch schon zähneknirschend bezahlt - einfach "um Ruhe zu haben".
Ich hoffe ja insgeheim, dass spätestens nach der 2. Mahnung und dem Widerspruchsschreiben endlich die "Ruhe einkehrt".


----------



## gueldnerd (16 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche für einen TV-Beitrag Betroffene. Bei Interesse bitte Kontaktaufnahme über www.gueldner.tv

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2012)

Bitte setze Dich mit der Forenleitung unter [email protected] in Verbindung und legitimiere als Journalist.
Dann wirst Du als Journalist akkreditiert.
Bis danin wird von einer Kontaktaufnahme und der Preisgabe von persönlichen Daten geenüber unbekannten dringend abgeraten.

*gueldnerd hat sich legitimiert. Insoweit wird die Warnung für ihn aufgehoben*


----------



## gueldnerd (16 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Bitte setze Dich mit der Forenleitung unter [email protected] in Verbindung und legitimiere als Journalist.
> Dann wirst Du als Journalist akkreditiert.
> Bis danin wird von einer Kontaktaufnahme und der Preisgabe von persönlichen Daten geenüber unbekannten dringend abgeraten.


OK. Mach ich.


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2012)

Erledigt.


----------



## TVFrau (21 August 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich bin Reporterin bei einem großen Deutschen Fernsehsender und würde mich gern einem Fall bezüglich der Probleme mit mms4free annehmen. Jedoch brauch ich eure Hilfe dazu. Ich würde gerne der Angelegenheit auf den Grund, sie veröffentlichen und Verantwortliche zur Rede stellen.. Wer würde sich bereit erklären, seinen Fall zu veröffentlichen? Im Idealfall möchte ich gerne jemandem helfen wollen ,der die Rechnung schon bezahlt hat. Bitte meldet euch per mail an: [email protected] – Betreff: mms4free LG


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2012)

TVFrau schrieb:


> Verantwortliche zur Rede stellen...


Das würden einige Strafverfolgungsbehörden auch gern, z. B. die in Hamburg und wahrscheinlich auch die von Düsseldorf. Nur zu, auch Staatsanwaltschaften sind nicht lernresistent.


----------



## Finie (24 August 2012)

Weiß denn eigentlich inzwischen schon jemand, wie es nach dem Schreiben des Inkassobüros (2. Mahnung) weitergeht? Ist dann mit weiterem Schriftverkehr von Primitel Limited oder dem Inkassobüro oder "weiteren Dritten" in diesem Zusammenhang zu rechnen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 August 2012)

Finie schrieb:


> Weiß denn eigentlich inzwischen schon jemand, wie es nach dem Schreiben des Inkassobüros (2. Mahnung) weitergeht?


Klar weiss man das! Nämlich SO.....


----------



## Finie (28 August 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Klar weiss man das! Nämlich SO.....


 
Hast Du auch eine Antwort auf meine zweite Frage??


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2012)

Da ist der Link nicht deutlich zu sehen.
Hinter dem "SO" in seiner Antwort steckt folgender Link: http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Finie (28 August 2012)

An Hippo: Vielen DANK für die Info/den Nachtrag. Ich habe inzwischen die 2. Mahnung da und werde NICHT ZAHLEN!


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2012)

> und werde NICHT ZAHLEN


 
Gute Entscheidung. Wer nicht zahlt kann nämlich sein Geld behalten und für was sinnvolleres ausgeben


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Wer nicht zahlt kann nämlich sein Geld behalten und für was sinnvolleres ausgeben


...und trägt gleichzeitig dazu bei, dass diese xxx ihren exzessiven Lebensstil etwas einschränken müssen!


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...und trägt gleichzeitig dazu bei, dass diese xxx ihren exzessiven Lebensstil etwas einschränken müssen!


 
Modedit by Hippo:

Nicko ...


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2012)

...naja, Recht hat er aber schon! In diesem ganz speziellen Fall hier wäre es prima, wenn sich jemand beim Heiko über so was beschweren würde, denn dann könnte man anderweitig angreifen - ich persönlich würde sogar in diesem Fall gern die Verantwortung übernehmen (die ladungsfähigen Daten des multiplen Schreiberlings Reducal/Frühschicht/jetzt sind den Admins bekannt). Leider werden uns diese Halunken den Gefallen aber nicht tun. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich nicht die Regel!


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2012)

Ist dem Anbieter etwa auf der Suche nach einem neuen Inkasso das Projekt abhanden gekommen?



			
				mein Browser schrieb:
			
		

> .....kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter mms-4free.com aufbauen.


----------



## valentin (5 September 2012)

Scheint schon länger gecancelt worden zu sein:
http://www.express.de/digital/www-mms-4free-com-abzock-seite-endlich-abgeschaltet,2492,16603176.html


			
				11.07.2012 express.de schrieb:
			
		

> www.mms-4free.com
> Abzock-Seite endlich abgeschaltet


----------



## Finie (21 September 2012)

Nur mal so zur Info: habe nach Erhalt der 2. Mahnung vom Inkassobüro vor ca. 1 Monat ein Widerspruchsschreiben nach Düsseldorf (an das Inkassobüro) geschickt und seit dem nichts mehr von "denen" gehört!


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2012)

gemach gemach ...
4 Wochen ist so gut wie nichts.
Wenn denen langweilig wird kanns Dir passieren daß die Dich in 2 Jahren wieder aus dem Keller holen.
Ändert zwar nichts aber nach dem Motto "Probieren kann mans ja mal" haben die schon manche Leiche ausgegraben.


----------

